# Anesthesia code for flexible Sigmoidoscopy



## jijikaren (Aug 19, 2011)

We usuall y code and bill 00740 and 00810 but I got this encounter for flexible sigmoidoscopy, which is examination of the rectum, sigmid colon and a portion of the descending colon. my thought is the 00810 is not correct and thinks 00820 may be more appropriate. I will appreciate any help, sinceI do not want to code it wrongly.


----------



## diane1217 (Aug 22, 2011)

the CPT for flexible sigmoidoscopy ranges from 45330 - 45345, all of those codes crosswalk to ASA code 00810.


----------



## chatelaine (Sep 13, 2011)

*colonoscopy*

Diane - CCI edits tells us 00810 00740 are bundled and cannot be billed with those procedure codes.


----------

